# How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down?



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't remember exactly. I think about 6 weeks now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I've had my Golf over 2 years now, never broke down, had it over heat because my fans stopped working in a construction zone when I crawled along for 30 minutes.
No issues, 210,000kms, original MAF, Coilpack, axles and many other parts.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

You might want to clarify what you mean by "broken down".


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

Been over a year for me, and even then it was a dealer mistake when doing a warranty repair or the A/C. 
That is unless a check engine light counts, and then it's been about a week


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

I bought back my old clean Jetta GLI from a friend, and it broke down on 20 minute drive to my house. I had to rope tow it home.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_You might want to clarify what you mean by "broken down".
Any situation where the VW is unable to function as a normal working car. For whatever reason that may be. But it must be a vw specific reason. Flat tires, ran out of gas, etc do not count as break downs. Also, if you had a window regulator fail, this doesn't count, as the vw can still operate normally. 
It's not really a fine line. I'd consider something like a heater core fail to be a break down. Even if you can still drive the car. But electronic things that do not affect how the car actually drives, they don't count.


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

its always somewhat broken.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A few months. Long enough that I had an erie feeling and did a visual inspection of the car yesterday.
I've been through most of the common problems, I better be due for a good streak.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (capsaicin)*

I refuse to comment on or think about the state of my VW. That last time I thought to myself "gee, its been running good for a while now" it developed a missfire and needed new 02 sensors.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mabe* »_I refuse to comment on or think about the state of my VW. That last time I thought to myself "gee, its been running good for a while now" it developed a missfire and needed new 02 sensors. 
yea, knock on wood, eh?








I hope the VW owners of the TCL don't collectively encounter multiple break downs in the coming week


----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)

I probably shouldn't have voted since my car only has 2000 miles on it, but... it's never broken down.


----------



## stomp.13 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: (Short Bus)*

I had one coilpack go bad in 2004, drove it to the dealership, and got it fixed as I waited. Since then and two hydro-locks later (nothing broke), 24lbs of spiked boost, nothing.

Take that TCL.


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

I had an '89 GLI Trophy for 4 months, in that 4 month stretch of time it broke down 5-6 times at least... leaving me stranded 3 times.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (Short Bus)*

about 36k and I had one issue where I blew a fuse and the blower motor stopped working. It was fixed easily though so I put down that mine has never broken down.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

It depends on what counts as "broken down." 
I have one that is now permenently broken down.
I have one that doesn't really "break down," but is an attention hog.
I have one that hasn't broken down in 7 years.


----------



## azn (Oct 20, 2006)

over two years ago.
....but that's because it broke (leaky headgasket) and i went off to college, and I haven't really touched it since.
technically, it has only broken that once


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (daytonaboogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daytonaboogie* »_its always somewhat broken.

Pretty much this.
$2500 in maintenance/refurbishment over the past year and I'm still chasing things.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

My Golf has never left me stranded, my Passat had the infamous water pump go at 40,000 miles.
That's it, at a combined mileage of over 280,000 miles, all from new.
And no, I am not anal about maintenance - quite the opposite.
(My previous two Subarus, for comparison, left me stranded 4 times in about 50,000 miles, combined).


_Modified by feels_road at 5:13 PM 10-31-2009_


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Never have any of my past VW's broken down.
Neither has my S4.


----------



## RogueOne (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*

I've had an 04 R32 since I drove it brand new off the showroom floor. I've chipped/lowered/exhausted/intaked/lightened/drove it like I stole it etc...
The only problem I've ever had was a bad slave cylinder replaced under warranty. And I drove it to the dealer and dropped it off. So my VW has NEVER broken down and left me stranded. Solid. (knock on wood)


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

I have 3 Volkswagens.
Define "broken". My 87 Scirocco runs and drives fine, the only time it's ever left me stranded was when the clutch cable broke 3 years ago, about 2 blocks from my house. If not for traffic I could've limped it home. 
My 88 Scirocco isn't really broken, but the clutch is slipping, it grinds second gear, and has a bad cold start problem. Again, the only time it left me stranded was when the clutch cable broke.
My 78 Scirocco was bought as a non running project car. It hasn't been driven in several years.
That's not to say they haven't needed repairs, they have, but not moreso than any other car of their age.


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

I have a button under the steering column that I push every time I start the car, in order to turn the alternator on, so my VW is in a permanent state of being broken down.


----------



## RogueOne (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_It depends on what counts as "broken down." 
I have one that is now permenently broken down.
I have one that doesn't really "break down," but is an attention hog.
I have one that hasn't broken down in 7 years.

Which one is the Passat? I'm going with C.


----------



## diflow (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

Last March the infamous waterpump failed literally right after I rolled 50K. Left me waiting for a tow for about an hour, but thats it in 3 years. My first VR6 was actually pretty rough, that car loved to breakdown.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

'84 GLI never let me down.
I hear they've gone downhill since then.


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

My current VW, an 82 Rabbitdiesel truck hasn't broken down in several years. In fact I've been very happy with VW in general since 2004 when I sold my New Beetle TDI and quit having to visit the dealer for warranty claims.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (onebadbug)*

About 6 years ago..it was about a month before I bought the Focus. Actually I think I bought the Focus while the VW was in for service, sorta an impulse/good deal buy but I'm glad I did it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

i had to get a new water pump about 2 months back. free courtesy of my extended warranty!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

My MkV has not let me down since I bought it new and now has 46,000 miles (knock on wood)


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (classicjetta)*

Since August 20 (when insurance kicked in and I started driving it (I'd had it since June, but it was uninsured and as such parked; FWIW I started it up every once in a while while it was parked, and it always started right up), no breakdowns (and hopefully it'll stay that way!). It's at about 215k. 
It's a B5 Passat nevAr loose with the 5-speed.


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

no breakdowns on my golf since ownership.. 2 months before my "member since" join date.


----------



## El Jarretto (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

My VW has never broken down before. Although thefarthest I've driven it is a couple laps around the yard and park next door.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (El Jarretto)*

I have a 93 Passat GLX VR6, an 89 Jetta GLI 16V, and an 86 Jetta GL Auto. Take a guess at which thing I voted for?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (VegasJetta)*

anytime TCL rips on Volkswagens and reliability im posting this up


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*

So 7% of vw owners had a breakdown today? Yet 57% have never had a break down. Looks good and bad at the same time doesn't it? Keep the votes coming


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_anytime TCL rips on Volkswagens and reliability im posting this up









A CEL is not "breaking down".








And to be fair- we should make a thread for each brand to see how they compare based simply on "breaking down".
Hmm, that's a thought.


_Modified by BRealistic at 10:15 PM 10/31/2009_


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mobile363)*

Define, "broke down" ... 
Is that like, when the " mil " is on? ... or,
never doing the t-belt service & then having to buy a new engine ? ( when it, "stalls getting on freeway, then cranks dont catch" ... "not even with a jump" . )








.
.
.


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

Starter solenoid died about a month before I traded the car in.
The differential exploded about a year before that.


----------



## freakyJ (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

I took mine half apart this week to get someone else's home. does that count?


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Martinus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_Define, "broke down" ... 
Is that like, when the " mil " is on? ... or,
never doing the t-belt service & then having to buy a new engine ? ( when it, "stalls getting on freeway, then cranks dont catch" ... "not even with a jump" . )








.
.
.
no, a CEL is not a break down. Unless it prevents the car from driving. For example: I have a CEL since I bought my vw last year. But it has never broken down due to the reason for the CEL being on. 
I figured a break down was just something that prevents you from actually using the car at that given time. Or something that requires immediate service to make the car run normally again. But of course, if you are still driving the car in its irregular fashion, then it's not really a break down. I dunno, just use your own judgement


----------



## Blonde Guy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (Kiddie Rose)*

I've had the Golf since 1996, and it broke down in 2005. I had to think fast, and I steered into a parking lot next to a pay phone. I called AAA to tow the car to the dealer. I had to pay the dealer $22 to fix the clutch cable.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

We have a 2007 Mk5 Rabbit 3-door with DSG, just a bit shy of 50,000 miles on the clock. No breakdowns at all, everything works perfectly.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

since I sold it..........
but then again it s not really MY VW...right?
in the 1 year I had it, it never broke down per se with me. 
A window regulator went bad in the dead of winter. does that count?


----------



## racer_41 (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (warren_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warren_s* »_We have a 2007 Mk5 Rabbit 3-door with DSG, just a bit shy of 50,000 miles on the clock. No breakdowns at all, everything works perfectly.

My 06 GTI has 59K on it , nothing at all has gone wrong...
I'll say it before someone else does, you cannot get a Rabbit with a DSG. It is a Tiptronic.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (Kiddie Rose)*

Since November 17, 1999 my 2000 New Beetle has broken down precisely once. That was because after 40,000 miles (65,000 total miles) of being chipped, lowered, tracked etc the CV joint let go. 
I've replaced loads of vac lines, filters, pads, rotors etc and most of those were my fault or wear related items not actual factory/design defects.
All in all I'm satisfied with my 29th Volkswagen it's required loads less work than Volkswagen number 30 *1970 Bug* all while providing me with unrelenting joy in my daily driver.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

technically my car has not "Broken Down" but its an 08 and the CEL came on, and it went in for a turbo valve and an intake valve as well as being underboost. also got it back today the rear brakes are worn down to the metal and the rear rotor was being etched by the metal on metal action. the car has 23,000 miles on it...


----------



## dutchyn1000 (Jul 20, 2003)

how do I select "i have 9 volkswagens, only 2 partially work" ?!??!?


----------



## grovervw (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (Kiddie Rose)*

i selected never. my mk2 vr did blow a rad hose after daily driving it for a year straight, but it was my own fault. i knew it was spongy when i installed it. it didn't leave me stranded. i kept my eye on the temp gauge and limped it home. actually, after driving various mk2's and 3's for 15+ years, i've never broke down, yet! and if i have, it wasn't the cars fault! *immediately knocks on wood*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dutchyn1000* »_how do I select "i have 9 volkswagens, only 2 partially work" ?!??!?


Wow you own 7 G60's?


----------



## envy. (Jul 27, 2009)

Currently on my third mk3 jetta, none of my three 2.0 powered jettas have ever broken down on me or even needed significant repairs, and I put serious mileage on all 3. Hence why I won't daily anything else. The fun fact to mention is before my current jetta, I owned a honda that broke down twice per tank of fuel.


----------



## grovervw (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_
Wow you own 7 G60's? 


see now thats good stuff!


----------



## MKV Wabbit (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

The *******s who constantly talk **** about VW's, they need to shut the ***** up!!!!!!*
The MKV models so far have been the most reliable VW's made currently.
I have 20k on my '08 MKV and no problems at all, my '09 MKV at 8200 miles no problems at all!!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

my current two VW's have never broken down... over a year and over 2 years.
the one before that 'broke down' one time when i blew up a cv bearing cage in the modded TDI. during the 5+ years i owned it that was the only break down, which technically was probably caused by my HR coilovers and modded torque output.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (Kiddie Rose)*

my 87' 8v Scirocco was on a really good run of about of over a year. then a really bad vibration in the tire knocked the bolts on my brake caliper off. trying to stop from 80 with 1 front brake is fun..then a decent run of about a month..then my friend ran it into a curb and its been hell for the last 3 months. problem after problem. replaced all the damaged suspension parts..transmission goes bad the next day. literally. I replace the transmission in my driveway and linkages are fuxored. finally get the linkages down, clutch is slipping, fix the slipping clutch, discover the strut I used and the wheel that was on for some reason was causing my CV axle to hit the frame of the car, fixed that and the car runs AND moves but now the alternator isn't charging like it should, and the speedo cable is binding. good god when will this terrible streak end?!
I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my Scirocco.


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV Wabbit* »_The *******s who constantly talk **** about VW's, they need to shut the ***** up!!!!!!*
The MKV models so far have been the most reliable VW's made currently.
I have 20k on my '08 MKV and no problems at all, my '09 MKV at 8200 miles no problems at all!!

you sir or ma'am, are not on the correct boards.


_Modified by 0dd_j0b at 1:45 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## compakt (Jul 25, 2002)

My 95 Jetta VR6 has been broke down for 7 months.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

Clearly, this entire thread is supposed to be a homage to the stereotypical, 15+year old and still surviving (despite much neglect, abuse, and general lack of basic maintenance) VWs teens have bought from questionable, abusive, dysfunctional sources over the years...
Here's looking at you, kid.


















_Modified by feels_road at 2:15 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

My car has an engine swap (1.8T). As an _R&D_ project, it's always "breaking down."


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (155VERT83)*

over 2 years ago....... haven't fixed it yet


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (DUTCHMANia)*

I have to go back over 16 years. My current 2 have never left me stranded.


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Currently have an 8v Golf III
and a MKIV R32 Turbo.
Neither have ever broken down nor left me stranded. Now my old 8v MKII on the other hand.....


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'm thinking back over my extensive stable of Volkwagens over the years and am struggling to remember being stranded by any of them. I had issues of some sort with all of them which is to be expected considering the vast majority were worth less than $2500 at time of purchase but even so I can't recall a single stranding other than my New Beetle's broken axle.
I've had 3 other cars that have stranded me though like my Altima that often felt like it covered more miles on the back of a truck than under it's own power. 
My Miata once rode on a flat bed but that was because I got 4 flat tires from sliding through an intersection covered in black ice and promptly jumping a curb while still doing 40mph with all 4 wheels locked doesn't count though right? 
Then there was the 84 Colt Turbo I stuffed into a ditch at the ripe old age of 16 whilst showing off for 3 of my friends and that doesn't count either per OP's instructions.
To summarize: I've owned 30 vehicles from a German company famous for it's unreliable products yet they've all been utterly unflappably reliable while my only cars to ride the flat bed have been Japanese... guess I got lucky... 30x?!?!


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

In my mind, VW owners are like battered wives, so I'm always skeptical of VW owners' assessments of their cars' reliability. Sometimes they say things like "Oh, the coil pack went but I have a box of spares in the trunk and it only took me 20 minutes on the side of the road to fix it up!" or "It broke down last week but that was MY fault!" as though that's normal for a car.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_In my mind, VW owners are like battered wives, so I'm always skeptical of VW owners' assessments of their cars' reliability. 

And people who like to hate on VWs are like victims advocates who think that the denial of a designed handbag puts you on the level of a 3rd world dictator in a white suit that's just filling in the graves of a massacre.
These are people who think that a broken glovebox should be counted as a breakdown because your insurance information falls out.
My opinion of a breakdown is a car that strands you. If it still runs, and gets you home... it might be broken, but its not a breakdown. And that's why I love my VWs. There could be scores of things wrong with it... but it still runs.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

When I owned my Volkswagen, the only thing to fail was the alternator bracket. A $2 fix.


----------



## JDM2DTM (May 14, 2008)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

I didn't vote but I let it die by leaving the headlights on.
Technically, it's never broken down on me.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

about 6 months ago...and never again since i have a subaru now. no more worries really. i would drive that thing across the country 6 times without a single worry.


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I've owned my MK2 for about a year, nothing every really broke down, i just parked it, figured I'd stop pushing my luck.


----------



## Prop (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (DedRok)*

I find this type of thread funny as everyone gets their cars at different points and keeps them for a different length of time.
I've had mine for 7+ years and I have 132K on it. Offhand, I think 3 strandings - waterpump, battery, and a mysterious non-start that worked fine the next day.
Now, if I had only kept this car for 80K and 4 years, I would have had 0 strandings.


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_Any situation where the VW is unable to function as a normal working car. For whatever reason that may be. *But it must be a vw specific reason. *Flat tires, ran out of gas, etc do not count as break downs. Also, if you had a window regulator fail, this doesn't count, as the vw can still operate normally. 
It's not really a fine line. *I'd consider something like a heater core fail to be a break down. *Even if you can still drive the car. But electronic things that do not affect how the car actually drives, they don't count.

You're talking out both sides of your mouth there.







I can't think of many potential breakdowns that are specific to VWs. You're saying only VW uses heater cores?
In my experience, MOST breakdowns that VWs experience don't leave you stranded. In all my years of driving them, I can count the number of times I've been stranded on one hand with some fingers to spare. My current Jetta left me stranded when the clutch disk decided to just fall apart one day (with a bad clutch disk, you can't even crashbox it home because it can't transmit torque/power), but that's definitely not a VW-related problem. I think something like CIS-E - related issues are as VW-related as it gets, and even that wasn't unique to VW. So it's really pretty hard to find a genuine VW-related issue a car can have. I think most people would have to admit that VWs have historically been pretty darn reliable and durable cars, as much as the haters like to bash on them.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

tWe had and 02 Audi A4 and an 06 Jetta TDI and neither broke down. The Audi had a loose wire that cause it to run funny once which was fixed under warranty but other than they neither car gave us any trouble.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my golf IV 2.0 uses a lot of oil but has never broken down on me, it showed me "exhaust service" when i took it out of summerstorage (lambda sonde dead) but i always check when something seems off.
my mk1 1.8t brought me through the summer with 2 broken elektric switches (not supplied by VW)
other than that no issiues....


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_And people who like to hate on VWs are like victims advocates who think that the denial of a designed handbag puts you on the level of a 3rd world dictator in a white suit that's just filling in the graves of a massacre.

I didn't understand ANYTHING you just said there.
Regardless, I wasn't "hating" on anything. My Audi isn't particularly reliable, either. I guess I hate it too?


----------



## dj age one (Jun 2, 2000)

*Re: (jderpak)*

I can say, I haven't had a vw "break down" in about 6 years now.
see, I take care of my problems before they get so bad I break down.
the last one was when the heater core let go in my 90 GLI..
I've had a 93 corrado since then, sure it was a piece but it never left me, and I had my 03 GTI and . again never once did it leave me, it was also a very good car.. only problem was a intermittent ignition switch, cycle the key and it started right up, new switch and worked perfect.. I don't think I'll have many problems with my new audi either. 


_Modified by dj age one at 3:17 PM 11-1-2009_


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (mobile363)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobile363* »_Any situation where the VW is unable to function as a normal working car. For whatever reason that may be. But it must be a vw specific reason. Flat tires, ran out of gas, etc do not count as break downs. Also, if you had a window regulator fail, this doesn't count, as the vw can still operate normally. 
It's not really a fine line. I'd consider something like a heater core fail to be a break down. Even if you can still drive the car. But electronic things that do not affect how the car actually drives, they don't count.

What about a non-VW specific reason?


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_
I didn't understand ANYTHING you just said there.
Regardless, I wasn't "hating" on anything. My Audi isn't particularly reliable, either. I guess I hate it too?

why isnt your 5 year old car reliable? elaborate, please. Neglectful car enthusiasts make me giggle.


----------



## ErikGTI (Mar 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The last time my MKII GTI was unable to move under it's own power was January 08 due to transmission problems. The only other time its broken down was probably a year before that was when the shift rod broke where it connects to the gear lever. Other than stupid MKII gremlins it's run great for the 5 years I've owned the car. 
Erik


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

If broke down means a snapped shifter cable in my bastardized mk3/mk4 99.5 Jetta TDI, then yes, lol..
Will be replacing everything with the updated units found in the '00+ cars.
Other then that, it's been an uneventful 520,000kms.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

About a week and a half for a cooling system problem. Shortly followed by its VAG family Audi... Sigh, thank goodnes for extended warranties or I would have been out a few K .


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (veedublvr)*

UUuuuuhhhhhhhhhh-- jeez, about 6 months now. My throttle screw fell out.
I picked it up and put it back in.


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
Pretty much this.
$2500 in maintenance/refurbishment over the past year and I'm still chasing things.


same here, it started whining today... sounds fun.


----------



## Serbster (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (Kiddie Rose)*

3 hours hahahaha


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: How long has it been since your Volkswagen broke down? (mobile363)*

My Audi had a full run out failure in March, just a month after I had bought it.
Died while driving, no start afterwards. Threw every sensor on the car out and replaced it... it ended up being the 1.8T coilpack conversion that was done to the car. one of the coils had failed so strangely: when the coilpack was tested outside of the plug bore, it tested and sparked fine, but when it was installed onto the plug, it would fail to spark... and that one failed coil was causing the rest of the car to shut down entirely. so we chased fuel, sensors, etc... and then I finally gave up, handed it to my trusty mechanic and he replaced the #1 coil on a whim and BING the car started right up!
The next day I sold the 1.8T coilpack conversion and upgraded to Corvette coils


----------



## blue70beetle (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_In my mind, VW owners are like battered wives, so I'm always skeptical of VW owners' assessments of their cars' reliability. Sometimes they say things like "Oh, the coil pack went but I have a box of spares in the trunk and it only took me 20 minutes on the side of the road to fix it up!" or "It broke down last week but that was MY fault!" as though that's normal for a car.

Couldn't be further from the truth. Like most of the others here who are saying theirs are reliable, I make the claim because IT IS RELIABLE!!! Even stupid little repairs that won't strand you (at least not immediately) if you don't address them are few and far between. And that goes for all of the VWs I've owned, including my '70 Beetle (it's off the road for rust, not reliability, and every other car from the time rusted just as bad).
My car is the result of a poor engine swap by a PO who didn't know what he was doing. The CIS-E system is so robust that it ran for a very long time on a digi main pump, which puts out HALF of the pressure specified for CIS-E. I spent a TON more money keeping our '97 Suburban on the road, with its superawesome SBC powerplant, than I can even imagine having to spend on a VW. I just bought a few parts for my Jetta (total of about $100 - cap/rotor/plugs/CTS/knock sensor), and the driveability issues it was having turned out to be a result of the knock sensor. I can't remember the last time I had to buy parts for it before last week. The Suburban was averaging at least $100 just in parts each month.
But I'm sure you're right, and I have no idea what I'm talking about, and I'm just in denial about the tons and tons of money I'm spending on my unreliable car.


----------



## CosmicTDI (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (blue70beetle)*

My car has never stranded me. It's got some issues, but always starts up, even in the coldest of weather, which can be a problem with diesels.
Come to think of it, none of my previous VWs have left me stranded either.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_why isnt your 5 year old car reliable? elaborate, please. Neglectful car enthusiasts make me giggle.

During a simple trip from Calgary (where I bought it for a song from a family member who maintained it meticulously) it developed a coolant leak in such a spot that it took 5 hours of labor to fix on arriving in Saskatoon. It also caused me to delay my trip back to Saskatoon by a day on account of developing a coilpack-related misfire the night I was scheduled to leave. 2 weeks ago the rear wiper completely stopped working. This superior rear wiper has two failure points, and no way to determine which one is causing the problem. Of course, on replacing the cheaper failure point (the wiper motor) the problem still existed, requiring a second, more expensive repair. Finally, just a few days ago the computer started freaking out about both front turn lights failing simultaneously. The dealer happily informed me that these cars have a problem with the front blinker sockets corroding away. A couple hundred bucks later, those blinker sockets were replaced with the same, biodegradable sockets, sure to corrode away in another few years.
As I said, the family member who sold it to me was meticulous about maintaining it. He gave me all the records which, unsurprisingly, amounts to fully 4x as many pieces of paper as all of the service records for my Jeep since new!
I'm not complaining. I knew what I was getting into, as I've owned VAG products before. But the car has, in 2 months, cost me more in maintenance than my old Town Car or current Jeep cost for a year. I love the car, but it's NOT reliable. Exactly like all my other VW products were.
And of course, who else other than Lumis_Wolfy takes the tack that it's my fault? Thanks Lumis. I'll be sure to stop neglecting those rear wipers! Any turn signal socket maintenance suggestions? Maybe you know a spell I can cast on those coil packs so I can avoid being called "neglectful" next time?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_
Maybe you know a spell I can cast on those coil packs so I can avoid being called "neglectful" next time?

I got you covered there, bro. Point your wand at the coil packs and say "_Coilpacto Protectum!"_


----------



## AndreasMk3 (Nov 3, 2004)

The battery died a couple of months ago if you consider that break down. Mk4 Golf 1.6 8V.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_why isnt your 5 year old car reliable? elaborate, please. Neglectful car enthusiasts make me giggle.

Still waiting for you to tell me how I neglected the parts mentioned.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_Please, for you to tell me how rear wipers and bulb sockets constitute an unreliable car as well

It's really easy. I've owned lots of cars, but the only ones that consistently cost more to maintain are VAG products. Turn signals and wipers don't leave me stranded, but they can't be ignored, they need to be fixed. And of course, coil packs DO leave me stranded and they've been a problem on the 1.8T for a long time.
In short, cars that need significantly more maintenance are unreliable compared to cars that don't need as much maintenance. Or do you mean to tell me that a car that needs more maintenance is MORE reliable?


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (jderpak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jderpak* »_
Still waiting for you to tell me how I neglected the parts mentioned.
It's really easy. I've owned lots of cars, but the only ones that consistently cost more to maintain are VAG products. Turn signals and wipers don't leave me stranded, but they can't be ignored, they need to be fixed. And of course, coil packs DO leave me stranded and they've been a problem on the 1.8T for a long time.
In short, cars that need significantly more maintenance are unreliable compared to cars that don't need as much maintenance. Or do you mean to tell me that a car that needs more maintenance is MORE reliable?

thread title. please read.
I've yet to have a problem with bulb sockets..Rear wipers.. I had one up until a year ago in my 20 year old golf with no problems.. I deleted it.. yes, they very well can be ignored. Could be as simple as a failed seal or popped fuse.
Coil pack issues were big with 1.8ts, true.. but thats one of many motors VW has produced and far from a majority anyway. I know quite a few 1.8t owners, and I've heard of a singular coilpack issue firsthand.
Over the 5 years of ownership of my 20 year old golf, short of goodies, gas and oil changes, I have 2 coolant flanges, one axle,2 sets of belts, two struts, 2 wheel bearings and 2 pads from a rear disc swap. A broken axle has immobilized my car, but we still got it home even.
If your issues constitute unreliability, I shudder to know what you deefine as reliable in the first place.


----------



## Jader Pack (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_I've yet to have a problem with bulb sockets..Rear wipers.. I had one up until a year ago in my 20 year old golf with no problems.. I deleted it.. yes, they very well can be ignored. Could be as simple as a failed seal or popped fuse.

I'm not talking about your car. These are problems with my car. My A1s and A2s, as much as I loved them, had their fair share of problems too. Rarely stranded me, but monthly costs were an order of magnitude higher than other cars I've owned.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lumis_Wolfy* »_If your issues constitute unreliability, I shudder to know what you deefine as reliable in the first place.

No need to shudder. A car that's reliable is one that doesn't cost as much per month to maintain. I'm not talking about a difference of a few dollars, I'm talking about a few hundred dollars a month more. The extra cost of repairs for the Audi has more than offset the savings in fuel in moving from the Town Car to the Audi. And I'm reluctant to sell the Jeep because I know full well the feeling of going to start up my car only to find the coilpacks have bit it.
Once more, none of this is "hate." I love my Audi, and I loved my old VWs. I just don't trick myself into believing any of them were reliable.


----------

